# Erster Nerf



## Ascían (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

anscheinend wurde die Klagen der Ordnung erhört - die Anzahl der Spieler, welche vom Magus angesaugt werden können ist jetzt endlich identisch mit der des Maschinisten (nämlich 9). Es war "not working as intended", dass der Magus beliebig viele Spieler ansaugen konnte - somit gibt es den ersten Nerf in Warhammer, und die T4-Scenarien sollten wieder ausgeglichener laufen.

Quelle: US Herald


----------



## Yoll (25. Oktober 2008)

Ja, bitte mehr Liebe für die Ordnung!
Am besten der mickrige Schaden vom Feuerzauberer wird nochmal um 300% angehoben!


----------



## Seelenquelll (25. Oktober 2008)

Wusste gar nicht das die sich unterscheiden.
Ich hatte bissher geglaubt die hätten die spells per cop+paste rüberkopiert und nur den namen geändertsowie das bild


----------



## dBiber (25. Oktober 2008)

Na super,  ganz toll ,:-( 
d.h. der Magus ist und bleibt das Dauer opfer. - na wenigstes ist das dann "  working as intended " und ich kann mir sagen : " First nerf to die faster. " 


Aber mal im ernst wenn der Magus und Maschinist gleich sein sollen warum trägt der eine dann leichte Rüstung und der andere Robe ?


----------



## sir julius (25. Oktober 2008)

oh mein gott der magus kann nur noch 9 leute ansaugen, aaaaah, das sind ja nur 3/4 des szenarios  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (oder sind da größere szenarios als in T3 war da noch nicht)


----------



## Leonric (25. Oktober 2008)

dBiber schrieb:


> Na super,  ganz toll ,:-(
> d.h. der Magus ist und bleibt das Dauer opfer. - na wenigstes ist das dann "  working as intended " und ich kann mir sagen : " First nerf to die faster. "
> 
> 
> Aber mal im ernst wenn der Magus und Maschinist gleich sein sollen warum trägt der eine dann leichte Rüstung und der andere Robe ?



Bloss weils wie ne Robe aussieht kann es trotzdem ne leichte Rüstung sein ; )
Auf der Goa Seite steht das der Magus ne leichte Rüstung trägt.
Der Maschinist Trägt auch ne leichte.


----------



## Ascían (25. Oktober 2008)

dBiber schrieb:


> Na super,  ganz toll ,:-(
> d.h. der Magus ist und bleibt das Dauer opfer. - na wenigstes ist das dann "  working as intended " und ich kann mir sagen : " First nerf to die faster. "
> 
> 
> Aber mal im ernst wenn der Magus und Maschinist gleich sein sollen warum trägt der eine dann leichte Rüstung und der andere Robe ?



Naja, so gleich werden sie schon nicht sein, allerdings fand ich Chaotic Rift schon ziemlich übel im T4 - da wurde schonmal eine ganzes Scenario innerhalb weniger Sekunden praktisch gewonnen. Auch das Ansaugen der Angreifer-Schlachtzüge durch Burgmauern, und dann dort abschlachten, fand ich net so dolle.

Da ich zumindest bei mir auf dem Server kaum Maschinisten sehe, kann ich allerdings zu etwaigen imbalances zwischen beiden Klassen wenig sagen..


----------



## ersoichso (25. Oktober 2008)

sir schrieb:


> oh mein gott der magus kann nur noch 9 leute ansaugen, aaaaah, das sind ja nur 3/4 des szenarios
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sowas kann nur von einem order kommen (in dem fall,laesst sich beliebig auf gegnerische fraktionen auslegen)

edit


> Auch das Ansaugen der Angreifer-Schlachtzüge durch Burgmauern, und dann dort abschlachten, fand ich net so dolle.



was ja nicht einzig ein problem des magus war


----------



## Wuff2000 (25. Oktober 2008)

Kann gar nicht verstehen das die Zerstörung heult schlieslich gehen die Zerstörungsleute auch mit 19 Leuten ins Szenario :-)


----------



## HGVermillion (25. Oktober 2008)

Das ist so ein nerv von der Sorte "Hähh?? was ändert sich jetzt groß an der Spielweise?" Schlimmer wirds für die meisten erst wenn sie am Schaden rumwerckeln und nicht an der Funktionalität der Zauber.


----------



## Thurgom (25. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> anscheinend wurde die Klagen der Ordnung erhört
> Quelle: US Herald



Oh ja, Gott sei dank wurden eure Gebete erhört.
Hoffentlich ticken die DOTs der BW's bald mit 2k auf mir, damit ich noch schneller umkippe !! Alles andere wäre unfair, da ein Tank ja ein Stoffi ist....


----------



## Fireleaf (25. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ehrlich?
Nur kiddies heulen wegen diesem Nerv.
Oh mein Gott nur weil nun nicht mehr 100 sondern nurnoch 9 Leute
angesaugt werden können... Is ja so schlimm..

bitte kündigt und geht zu wow is ja krass...


----------



## makkaal (25. Oktober 2008)

Wieso zum Kranich kommt der eine oder andere mit dem Bright Wizard oder Tanks an, wenn es doch um den Magus geht?
Und wenn die Fähigkeit dazu führen soll, 9 fdl. Spieler anzuziehen (wie das bei der Gegenklasse Maschinist wohl auch gedacht ist) und daher nun von "unzählige Spieler" auf "9 Spieler" begrenzt wird, wo ist da ein Nerf?
Das ist in meinen Augen eine Korrektur...

Ich verstehe auch nicht, was hier von "Gebeten" gesprochen wird. Auf der anderen Seite ist der Squigtreiba eine der Destroklassen, der sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Ich wüsste nicht, wo der Spruch: "Maschinist und Magus sind Spiegelklassen. Der Maschinist erhält seinen PbAE, um 9 Spieler anzuziehen, der Magus hat keine Begrenzung. Bug oder Feature?" einen Nerf-Schrei darstellt...

Mir kommt's vor, als ob hier so einige maßlos übertreiben. Es ist ein Spiel, for f*ck's sake. Worüber sich manche so aufregen... oh Mann.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (25. Oktober 2008)

w00000000000t da foooooock? Magnus kann sowas krasses? Also ich hab schon zick mal gesehn wie sich Zwerge durch die gegend kreiseln aber ich hab noch nie gesehn wie der Magnus Futter für die Hexenkrieger usw ran schafft. 
Ihr verarscht mich doch ihr Magnüsse, ich quäl mich ständig ohne heal in die hintersten Reihen um dann geschickt wie ein Wiesel die Heiler mit meinem Schild in unsere Richtung zu schuppsen damit sie Dresche bekommen. Und ihr könntet die uns direkt frei Haus liefern? NÄ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sauer*


----------



## Pente (25. Oktober 2008)

*Punkt 1:*
Wo ist das ein Nerf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Magus sowie der Maschinist können 9 von 12 Spielern an sich ziehen. Es ändert sich effektiv nichts. Ich habe noch nie, wirklich noch nie, gehen, dass mehr als 6 Spieler gezogen wurden. Wenn einer der beiden, Magus oder Maschinist, es echt schafft 9 zu sich zu ziehen, dann haben diese 9 sich den Tod auch redlich verdient denn das zeugt wirklich nicht gerade von Koordination und Übersicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Punkt 2:*
Magus bleibt Daueropfer? Wo ist der Magus bitte ein "Opfer"? Das ist mit Abstand eine der stärksten Klassen im Gruppenspiel. Kann gern mal Szenario Screens von meinem Level 27 Magus posten. Also Opfer ist der sicher nicht. Mit 122.803 Schaden, 6 Todesstößen, 1.094 Ruf und 16.749 Erfahrung auf Platz 1 im Tor Anroc Szenario zu stehen spricht für sich. Und das obwohl ich 5mal tot war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:*
Die Änderung war mehr als nötig. Sollte schon fair sein auch wenn es wirklich eines der unerheblichen Dinge im Hinblick auf Szenarien ist. Zu tragen kam dieser Bug vorallem in großen Keep-Raids weil der Magus wirklich den kompletten Order-Zerg in die Burg reinziehen konnte.


----------



## Enos (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ja, bitte mehr Liebe für die Ordnung!
> Am besten der mickrige Schaden vom Feuerzauberer wird nochmal um 300% angehoben!




Was hat bitte dein Scheiß Kommentar mit den Magus zutun? Diese Geheule nur weil ihr zu Dumm seid nen Bw zu legen..Echt Arm


----------



## Yoll (25. Oktober 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> *Punkt 1:*
> Wo ist das ein Nerf?
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht darum: Wen hat es bitte interessiert ob der Magus 9 oder 12 Spieler ansaugen konnte?
Genau: Keine Sau!
Aber daß Mythic hier ansetzt und den total überpowerten Feuerzauberer nicht anfasst OBWOHL hier extrem viele Spieler sauer sind ist das Problem!

Als Destro-Spieler ist es ein Hohn: Man bekommt gegen 4+ Feuerzauberen in den SC´s so derbe aufs Maul...und Mythic patched so nen unsinn wie den Magus-Bug.

DAS ist es was die Leute verärgert!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (25. Oktober 2008)

Das ist was *DICH* verärgert. Nicht von dir auf alle schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (25. Oktober 2008)

ahaha juhu endlich wird diese blöde "rumgesauge" bischen besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich hör immer nur Feuerzauberer hier und Feuerzauberer da, als ob eure Caster nur mit Wattebällchen ballern würden.
Caster sind immer die besseren DD's dafür tragen sie aber auch nur Soffrüstungen.
Manche machen ein Geschiss ist echt schon traurig.

So long


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2008)

Am besten sollte man mal die Leute 4 Wochen die Plätze tauschen lassen mit der gegnerischen Seite. Zumindest von den etwas schlaueren käme dann sicher weniger Geheule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> DAS ist es was die Leute verärgert!



NEIN!
Ganz ehrlich, ich les hier schon ein paar Wochen mit ohne mich angemeldet zu haben und ich glaube echt das einzigste was die Leute langsam anfängt zu nerven sind Deine Bullshit Kommentare, echt mal langsam müsste es doch mal reichen oder ist Deine Familienpackung Tempos alle, das Du Dich hier ausheulen musst? Ich hasse das Kommentar wie die Pest aber bei Spezialisten wie Dir mehr als nur angebracht: L2P!!! Mensch nochmal. 

Topic:

Und was ist daran schlimm? Im Szenario z.B. ist das Maximum sowieso 12 Spieler, und was will der Magus im Open RvR 100 Leute anziehen? Für mich war das kein Nerf sondern eher eine Korrektur. Und ich sage das als Destro Spieler, also nix da "höhöhö sagt der ja nur weils ihn nicht betrifft".


----------



## WoozaH (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Es geht darum: Wen hat es bitte interessiert ob der Magus 9 oder 12 Spieler ansaugen konnte?
> Genau: Keine Sau!
> Aber daß Mythic hier ansetzt und den total überpowerten Feuerzauberer nicht anfasst OBWOHL hier extrem viele Spieler sauer sind ist das Problem!
> 
> ...



Ähm ja... Feuerzauberer =1000 ++ Crit's     <--->     böse Dunkelelfenzauberin = 1000 ++ Crit's.

Wo ist da overpowering ? Nur weil ihr Destro's euch über die FZ aufregt und nicht von den Dmg Skills der DZ weiß.

Zum Thema: Mir ist es völlig schnuppe, ob 9 oder 100000, man schafft eh nur mit Glück mehr wie 5.


----------



## Rogar (25. Oktober 2008)

wayne interessiert ob der 9 oder 12 oder sonst wieviel saugen kann, soviel sind eh nie in range also blub.

zum thema seiten tauschen. würd ich ehrlich gesagt gern mal nur um dieses ständig siegesgefühl mit 5 heilern im rücken auch ma zu haben. das der feuerzauberer zu stark ist ( genau wie die zauberin) ist keine meinung eines spielers, sonder die meinung von mindestens 50% der zerstörungsspieler.

es ist einfach nur ermüdent ständig gegen 4 wizards und 3-5 sigmapriester +1-2 normale heiler an zu kämpfen, die bombe uns single target auf 100 fuß weg wärend wir blöden tanks meist schon auf dem weg zu ihnen verrecken. und selbst wenn, mit 2 blackorcs einen wizard nicht down zu kriegen ist einfach nur deprimierend.


zum thema: wayne interessierts? die sollen sich endlich um wichtige sachen kümmern wie buggy quests/mobs und die unbalance bei szenario anmelden, sprich spieleranzahl bei start.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (25. Oktober 2008)

auch in warhammer ist ein bugfix ein bugfix und kein nerf


----------



## mdee (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

also mal ehrlich, jede Klasse hat so seine Fähigkeiten, der eine kann Ansaugen, der andere Kicken, und die anderen Ground- Controllen... Was ich für wichtig empfinde, ist dass dann zwischen den Fraktion eine Ausgeglichenheit Herrscht und die nur Gerecht ist... Maschinist 9 Spieler ansaugen, ergo Magus 9 Spieler...

und nun beginnt das Flennen ... Magus gleich Opfer!!! also wenn ich 9 Spieler Ran- Sauge und die mir dann die Hucke voll Kloppen weil sie damit nicht zufrieden sind, ist doch klar ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   oder war das anders gemeint....

Ich Spiele ein Feuerzauberer mit Leib und Seele und nicht erst seit WAR ...  klar habe ich einen absolut heftigen DMG- Output aber wenn die gegenseite Spielen kann, bin ich meist Opfer Nr.1 Ich beklage mich deswegen nicht... denn wer Austeilt, bekommt halt mal öfters eins vor den Latz geballert!!! mit dem Risiko hab ich bestens um zu gehen gelernt.
Ich hatte auch schon SC in denen, wenn ich mal schon nur den Kopf um die Ecke gehalten hab, 2-3 Schwarz- Orks auf mich gewartet haben um mit der groben Keule auf mich los zu gehen, wollten.. ähh giengen... und das tut meisten viel *AUA* 

Ein Beispiel: am Ende eines Sc stehe ich ganz oben was der DMG- Output angeht, dass muss aber nicht gleich heissen das ich am meisten Kills habe... ergo heisst es auch nicht das ich als Feuerzauberer "imba" bin...  Das heisst ja nur das ich in aller Ruhe Schaden habe machen können!!! dann weiter in der Liste gibt es die Kills und SOLO-KILLS... fragt euch mal *liebe Whiners* was bedeutet Kill und Solo- Kill... die normalen Kills sind die bei denen ich mit von der Partie war und die Solo- Kills sind dann die die hinten angeschrieben kommen ... also schaut euch mal das ganze an!!! nicht gleich flennen, wenn ihr mal nicht der DMG- Leader seit...

und *@Yoll* was wollen wir von der Ordnung denn sagen wenn eure Hexen- Kriegerinnen uns Feuerzauberer fast ONE- Hit weg hauen.... also wenn du das Spiel SOLO Gewinnen willst dann bist im falschen Spiel... Es kommt nicht auf den Einzelnen an.... wenn die Gruppe in sich gut spielen kann gewinnt man, auch wenn in einem SC
4 Feuerzauberer ihr unwesen treiben... 

in dem Sinne HF


----------



## Sam28 (25. Oktober 2008)

Viel schlimmer als das Angesauge finde ich den Schaden den er dabei noch raushaut.
Ansaugen.
PBAE-Root.
Und zum Schluss noch PBAE DMG schlimmer als ein Feuerwizz, was soll denn sowas?
DAS brauche einen Nerf.


----------



## Lari (25. Oktober 2008)

Lasst doch mal das Nerfgeheule -.-
Viel schlimmer als die "OP-BWs" und "OP-Magusse" sind die Witchelfs, die lieber auf einen Tank hauen, als auf einen Stoffi. Begründung: Ja der eine Spell ignoriert Rüstung, also lass mich auf Tanks hauen -.-

Naja, während er am Tank verreckt leg ich im Hintergrund 3 - 4 Stoffis, auch die OP Klassen. Ungebremste Klassen können sich richtig entfalten, und dann gibt's mimimi, weil sie so stark sind...

Lediglich die CCs hindern den vernünfitgen Spiefluss... bzw. deren fehlender Immunity-Timer.


----------



## DefenderX (25. Oktober 2008)

alsoooo ich finde es schade denn mit der ansaugproplematik hatte ich nie probleme gehabt... Nerfs sind in meinen augen überflüssig auch dieser da ich daran nichts spielentscheidendes sehen kann...


----------



## Arkasi (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich seh da auch keinen Nerf der Klasse sondern einen Bugfix. Dabei geht es nicht einmal um den Vergleich zum Maschinisten, auch nicht um Szenarien, wo eh selten genug lebende Spieler nah genug beisammen sind um überhaupt 9 Spieler anzusaugen, ich denke, dass das vielmehr ein Fix in Richtung Open PvP ist. Kann ja nicht sein, dass ein einzelner Spieler einen ganzen Kriegstrupp ansaugt.

Was die ewige Feuerzaubererheulerei anbelangt, die Zauberin macht nicht nur genausoviel Dmg, sie ist auch die stabilere Klasse, weil ihre Möglichkeit sich selbst zu heilen a) von natur aus stärker ist und b) keinen wertvollen Taktikplatz vergeudet. Aus einem mir nicht bekannten Grund gibt es aber bei weitem mehr Feuerzauberer bei der Ordnung als Zauberinnen bei der Zerstörung. 

Wer schon mal eine der beiden Klassen gespielt hat, weiß auch, dass zwar der Dmg enorm ist, man selbst aber überhaupt nichts aushaltet. Dmg steigt mir Dunkler Magie bzw. diesen Feuerpunkten und damit auch die Rückschlagchance. Eine Stoffklasse, die von Haus aus nicht gerade mit HP und DMG-Reduzierung gesegnet ist und sich beim DMG machen obendrein selbst massiv schadet, ist in der Form schon Ok - ist halt eine Glaskanone, das wußten alle von Anfang an. Wer hier gerne einen Nerf sehen würde, von mir aus, aber nur dann, wenn sich alle anderen Klassen auch selbst die HP weghaun.

Ich spiele übrigens einen Eisenbrecher und eine Zauberin wird von der Bedrohung her wie ein Heiler eingestuft. Der wichtige Unterschied dabei ist, dass die verdammten Heiler kaum down gehen und Zauberinnen (ebenso wie Feuerzauberer) einfach nur Futter sind.


----------



## Gumja (26. Oktober 2008)

Wer sich über den Damage eines Feuerzaubereres aufregt, ist nur zu Dumm dem Zauberer aus dem Weg zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szell (26. Oktober 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> wayne interessiert ob der 9 oder 12 oder sonst wieviel saugen kann, soviel sind eh nie in range also blub.
> 
> zum thema seiten tauschen. würd ich ehrlich gesagt gern mal nur um dieses ständig siegesgefühl mit 5 heilern im rücken auch ma zu haben. das der feuerzauberer zu stark ist ( genau wie die zauberin) ist keine meinung eines spielers, sonder die meinung von mindestens 50% der zerstörungsspieler.
> 
> ...


ist eine gewagte Aussage,ich glaube nicht das es hierzu statistiken gibt.
Nur weil eine kleine bis mittlere masse an Spielern um einiges lauter Nerf und Verarsche brüllt bedeutet das nicht das sie den Grossteil der War Zocker representieren.

Das gewisse Gruppenzusammenstellungen nervig sind ist keine Frage,aber die Klassen deshalb zu nerven is doch unsinnig irgendwie da man das Balancing erst so richtig ausmachen kann wenn man(was natürlich nur theoretisch aber praktisch nie der Fall ist) auf beiden Seiten die gleiche Besetzung hatt.Oft ensteht der Frust auch einfach dadurch das der Gegner viel Koordinierter Vorgeht als das eigene Team und das dann wohl viele dazu verleitet werden zu glauben das der Gegner übermächtig ist
(übrigens ein Problem das es gibt seit man Krieg führt:Moral).

Über eine längere Periode zu verlieren aus den augenscheinlichen immer gleichen Gründen ist ermüdend.klar,aber ich merke oft in den Scenarios das dieselbe Taktik auf gedeih und Verderb immer und immer wieder angewandt wird auch wenn sie schon die letzten 10 Spiele nicht hingehauen hatt.

Der Magus nerf ist im übrigen auch nicht der erste,da sie bereits an den Fähigkeiten des Eisenbrechers
(die Taktik "verbesserte runengeätze Axt" zb)herumgeschraubt haben und diese ,nicht sehr aber doch,zu ihrem Nachteil(-->meiner Meinung nach<--) verändert haben.


und @ Yoll :ich muss mich den anderen anschliesen,deine Kommentare sorgen in diesem Forum zu 90 Prozent eher für Feindselligkeit den für sinnvolle Diskussion.


----------



## Pente (26. Oktober 2008)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als das Angesauge finde ich den Schaden den er dabei noch raushaut.
> Ansaugen.
> PBAE-Root.
> Und zum Schluss noch PBAE DMG schlimmer als ein Feuerwizz, was soll denn sowas?
> DAS brauche einen Nerf.



Der Schaden den er dabei macht? Hmmm also um einfach mal Gerüchten vorzubeugen: die Magi die dich "ansaugen" sind auf Nahkampfschaden geskilled. Das ist auch der einzige Grund wieso sie viele Gegner zu sich ziehen können. Magus ist eine AE Klasse und wenn ich diese Klasse nun auf Nahkampf skille habe ich die Möglichkeit Gegner zu mir hin zu ziehen so, dass ich nicht jedesmal zum Gegner laufen muss und schon halb tot dort ankomme. Der Schaden den der Magus austeilt ist völlig ok.

Wie bereits vorher schon gesagt: wenn sich wirklich 9 von 12 Spielern von einem Magus anziehen lassen haben alle 9 sich den darauf folgenden Tod wirklich hart erarbeitet. Sorry aber ein wenig Hirn darf man doch von jedem Spieler erwarten und es gibt so viele AE's in Warhammer wer sich dann noch brav zusammenkuschelt so, dass man wirklich mit allen permanent im AE stet hat's nicht anderst verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (26. Oktober 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> *Punkt 2:*
> Magus bleibt Daueropfer? Wo ist der Magus bitte ein "Opfer"? Das ist mit Abstand eine der stärksten Klassen im Gruppenspiel. Kann gern mal Szenario Screens von meinem Level 27 Magus posten. Also Opfer ist der sicher nicht. Mit 122.803 Schaden, 6 Todesstößen, 1.094 Ruf und 16.749 Erfahrung auf Platz 1 im Tor Anroc Szenario zu stehen spricht für sich. Und das obwohl ich 5mal tot war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was nun mal der große Vorteil aller ranged dds ist und nichts mit überragender Spielweise zu tun hat...


----------



## Skullk (26. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde die aenderung am zauber voellig ok 

und zum thema feuermagier sind imba..... wenn die HKs oder restlichen dds es nicht packen die auszuschalten und sie dann ungehindert rumballern koennen ist nicht imba sondern einfach nur der fehler der eigenen leute   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (26. Oktober 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Was nun mal der große Vorteil aller ranged dds ist und nichts mit überragender Spielweise zu tun hat...



Ich greife Pente mal vor:

Er ist auf Nahkampf geskillt also nix mit Ranged 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akashiya (26. Oktober 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Wie bereits vorher schon gesagt: wenn sich wirklich 9 von 12 Spielern von einem Magus anziehen lassen haben alle 9 sich den darauf folgenden Tod wirklich hart erarbeitet. Sorry aber ein wenig Hirn darf man doch von jedem Spieler erwarten und es gibt so viele AE's in Warhammer wer sich dann noch brav zusammenkuschelt so, dass man wirklich mit allen permanent im AE stet hat's nicht anderst verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich war gerade in einem Szenario, wo auf der Gegenseite 2 Staubsauger gespielt haben. Keine Chance, dem auch nur irgendwie zu entkommen.


----------



## boogay (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte, trotzdem ich auf Zerstörungsseite spiele, noch einmal die Feuerzauberer in Schutz nehmen. Schön und gut, sie machen schon schön moderaten Schaden aber dann frag ich mich immer : Wo sind denn unsere Zauberinnen? Ich meine...wenn man ein bisschen Grips hat kommt man schnell drauf das die Zauberin mind. genau so viel Schaden machen kann wie der Feuerzauberer.

Ich finde es echt langsam traurig für die Feuerzauberer ... und ich kann mir vorstellen das diese bald wirklich "generft" werden und dann beschwert sich die Ordnung über zu starke Zauberinnen. Mensch Leute versucht einfach mal cool zu bleiben ...es klappt so ganz gut und ich möchte ja nicht auf Hexenjäger ansprechen aber diese Klassen sind halt dazu da einen Stoffie einfach in 3 Schritten zu töten. 

naja so long mfG Boogay


----------



## Ascían (26. Oktober 2008)

Akashiya schrieb:


> Ich war gerade in einem Szenario, wo auf der Gegenseite 2 Staubsauger gespielt haben. Keine Chance, dem auch nur irgendwie zu entkommen.



65 Fuß Reichweite ist in einem Szenario eine ganz schöne Menge. Außerdem will man ja nicht wie ein verschrecktes Huhn vor jedem Magus davon rennen.
Trotzdem weiß ich schon was passiert, wenn ein Magus mit Heilfokus in unseren Zerg hereingeschwebt kommt - so aufreizend langsam, aber unverwundbar, da geschildet, gehottet und so weiter bis zum Anschlag - sobald er angekommen ist (<65 Fuß Distanz) geht's dann auch schon los mit Ansaugen, AoE-Root, und die Zauberinnen bomben drauf los.. >.<


----------



## Vesariilya (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde des richtig, das das so gehandhabt wird. Schließlich sind die beiden Klassen recht identisch. warum sollte dann der eine alle ansaugen können und der andere nur 9. 

Ihr würdet doch genauso herumweinen wenn der Maschinist nun eben auch alle ansaugen könnte. Hört doch einfach mal auf Irgendwelche Thesen in den Raum zu stellen die absolut nicht fundiert sind durch Argumente. Argumente.... nun, das sind nicht die Erklärungen die auf persönlichen Gefühlen basieren.

Himbeereis schmeckt auch nicht wie Weizenbier. Nerft Himbeereis.... also wirklich

Denkt Ihr die Welt ist ungerecht? Denkt Ihr tatsächlich das man auf unsachgemäße Kritiken sowie Thesen einen Pfennig hält? Nein ganz sicher nicht.

Desweiteren lasst doch den Feuermagier aus dem Spiel.... (die Leute die sich wieder an dem Seil aufhängen) denn was hat der bitte mit dem Magus / Maschinisten zu tun? Ich denke mir das viele Spieler nach dem Grundsatz leben, das die Welt ungerecht ist und man nichts tun muss damit man Erfolg hat... Denn das ist das was einem im Fernsehen auch immer vorgegaukelt wird. Denkt vorher einfach mal nach.

Es bringt nichts, den 10³sten Thread über persönliche Empfindungen zu bringen. Bringt doch einfach mal Fakten anstatt "mimimiimi" oder Whine, Cheese, Edith wie ihr das auch immer nennt.

Genießt einfach den Sonntag, anstatt euch über Themen auszulassen, die eurer beschränkten Sichtweise allzuleicht entgleiten. Ah und wer sich von meinem Post angesprochen fühlt, darf gern anfangen Kritik zu üben (im Soziolekt auch : Flamen  genannt), denn nichts anderes erwarte ich.


----------



## Astravall (26. Oktober 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> wayne interessiert ob der 9 oder 12 oder sonst wieviel saugen kann, soviel sind eh nie in range also blub.
> 
> zum thema seiten tauschen. würd ich ehrlich gesagt gern mal nur um dieses ständig siegesgefühl mit 5 heilern im rücken auch ma zu haben. das der feuerzauberer zu stark ist ( genau wie die zauberin) ist keine meinung eines spielers, sonder die meinung von mindestens 50% der zerstörungsspieler.
> 
> ...



Komisch das gleich könnte ich gegen Zerstörung sagen ....

Es ist einfach nur Ermüdent ständig gegen 4 Tanks und 3-4 Schamis + 1-2 Zeloten an zu kämpfen ... komischerweise bekomme ich trotz meinem angeblichen Überhyperdüper Damage mit meinem Feuerzauberer keinen der Feintanks down ... dann klebt einer an mir dran und ich bin ruckzuck tot ... Du solltest die rosa Realmbrille mal abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Churchak (26. Oktober 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Komisch das gleich könnte ich gegen Zerstörung sagen ....
> 
> Es ist einfach nur Ermüdent ständig gegen 4 Tanks und 3-4 Schamis + 1-2 Zeloten an zu kämpfen ... komischerweise bekomme ich trotz meinem angeblichen Überhyperdüper Damage mit meinem Feuerzauberer keinen der Feintanks down ... dann klebt einer an mir dran und ich bin ruckzuck tot ... Du solltest die rosa Realmbrille mal abnehmen
> 
> ...


dann bist du auch einer dieser heldenzauberer über deren doofheit ich mich täglich in den t2/t3 bgs aufrege. einfach mal andere wege als den direkten zur mitte wählen und man kommt eigendlich in jedem BG recht gut und ungesehn in den rücken der feinde und da knallt es dann recht ordendlich als Zauberer ... naja zumindest wenn ich das mach.aber naja am ende bin ich aber auch nur der verlorene sohn von skillaron und das funzt nur bei mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## borgazûr (26. Oktober 2008)

Naja, mich als Magus interessiert das nicht... 9 Leute sind absolut genug. Benutze die Dämo Mastery auch nur mit einer Gildegruppe. In PUGs lieber Changing.
Mich nerven andere Bugs beim Magus. Zum Beispiel, dass unsere "Landmine" anscheinend keinen Schaden macht, obwohl sie das laut Tooltip sollte. Oder die wenig brauchbaren Dämonen.
Wenn dann noch der Schaden die Skalierung der DOTs *etwas* erhöht wird, bin ich mit meinem Magus absolut glücklich.


----------



## Battlecattle (26. Oktober 2008)

Öhm ich weiss ich bin ein Ketzer, aber ist das nicht eher ein Buff für Magus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde nem Maschinisten der 30 Destro durchs geschlossene Tor oder auf die Mauer saugt, eher die Meinung geigen, als dem auf die Schulter klopfen... 
Selbst wenn er nur 9 Leute ansaugt ist das noch schlimm genug, schliesslich können auch die genug Verwirrung stiften und für Ablenkung sorgen.
Das auf 9 Leute zu beschränken ist imho eher eine Hilfe als eine Erschwerung, immerhin können die Magi den Skill nun nutzen ohne zu befürchten den kompletten Zerg auf einmal direkt vor sich zu haben...




Und nu flamt mich ruhig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (26. Oktober 2008)

Eindeutig ein Schritt zur besseren Balance im RvR, in Scenarien vollkommen Wurscht. 

Und nein der Feuermagus ist nicht OP, ist schon witzig, da ist eine Klasse 2 T´s lang die Schere gegen einen Haufen Papiertiger, dann kommt endlich der Balanceknüppel und ein Blatt Papier hat sich in eine Granitplatte verwandelt. Klar die beiden Rangedcasterklassen machen böse Aua aber einen Feuermagus kann man im Nahkampf fix killen, dass die Destroseite so wenig starke Meleedds hat ist nur die Schuld derer die diese halt nicht spielen. Seht euch die Klassenverteilung der beiden Fraktionen an und ihr seht den Unterschied: Destro hat Massen an Tanks und Heilern, weniger DDs und dabei kaum einen echten Melee, Order hat viele RangedDDs dabei vor allem den Feuermagus. Stein, Schere, Papier... endlich kann ich das auch mal sagen ^^ Wenn eine eurer wenigen Hexenkriegerinnen oder ein Chaosbarbar an einen der Imba-Feuermages herankommt ist der schneller Tod als ihr glaubt, vor allem wenn er schon ordentlich Dmg gefahren hat, knockt er sich förmlich selbst aus, da reicht meist ein einziger Treffer um ihn zu legen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (26. Oktober 2008)

Du untertreibst 4 Tanks niemals es sind meistens 6 tanks die da sind und was den *nerf* angeht hallo 9 spieler wie viele willste denn anziehen die gesamte Ordnung oder was


----------



## Addiction (26. Oktober 2008)

insgesamt ist es aber schon etwas belustigend, das sie genau bei einem der schwaechsten glieder im game anfangen zu patchen. finde ich zumindest. so gesehen ist es mir natuerlich voellig wurscht, ob ich 100 oder nur 9 ansauegn kann. wenn es ein fehler war, dann ist es richtig ihn zu korrigieren. koennten sie aber dann net auch gleich die anderen sachen beim magus fixen? da gibt es genug.

nebenbei gesagt find ich es auch sehr lustig das hier leute mit dem spiegelklassen maschinist argument kommen. schliesslich ists bei dem ja auch so. des zeahlt mal absolut garnet. wenn alles sooo identisch sein soll, dann macht mal pls aus unserem mage auch nen bw. also alles so schoen instant im laufen und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aratorus (26. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Wer sich über den Damage eines Feuerzaubereres aufregt, ist nur zu Dumm dem Zauberer aus dem Weg zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wie bitte sollste als Nahkämpfer dem Damage eines BWs (oder 2 oder 3 auf einem Haufen) aus den Weg gehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zu den 1000++ Crits würde eher 2000++ sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Topic: sehe auch keinen Nerf drin


----------



## Hrodeberht (26. Oktober 2008)

Das gesamte Konzept von AE-Staubsaugern im PvP ist doch einfach nur fürn Arsch. Egal ob Maschinist oder Magus, so eine Fähigkeit ist einfach nur hohl ...


----------



## makkaal (26. Oktober 2008)

> koennten sie aber dann net auch gleich die anderen sachen beim magus fixen?


Da ich diese Frage nicht zum ersten Mal lese, muss ich gegenfragen: Wie stellt ihr euch denn bitte diese Patcharbeit vor? Es gibt da wohl kaum eine grafische Oberfläche, wo man einfach nur an der richtigen Stelle klicken muss. Das sind hunderte Zeilen Code, die durchforstet werden müssen, damit die entsprechenden Fehlstellen aufgedeckt werden.
Natürlich ist es richtig, dass noch mehr Sachen bearbeitet werden müssen, aber Himmerlherrgott nochmal, wisst ihr, wieviel Arbeit in sowas steckt? Schon mal selbst ein Programm geschrieben? Sowas geht nicht von heut auf morgen, und ich gehe ganz fest davon aus, dass es nicht bei dem einen Fix bleiben wird.



> wenn alles sooo identisch sein soll, dann macht mal pls aus unserem mage auch nen bw.


Wenn du den Magus meinst, dann hat der nicht viel mit dem Feuerzauberer zu tun. Die sollen sich hüten, die Spiegelklasse des Maschinisten zur zweiten Spiegelkasse des BW zu machen - immerhin hat Destro dafür bereits den Zauberer/Sorcerer. Ich habe schon oft genug gesehen, wie dermaßen beide Klassen, d.h. BW und Sorc gerockt haben. Und da ich auch auf beiden Fraktionen gespielt habe, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die "Nerf BW" Brüllerei nichts anderes ist als ein Ausdruck mangelhafter Auseinandersetzung mit der Zauberin bzw. den Ranged-DD Klassen im generellen.


----------



## Rorret (26. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Es geht darum: Wen hat es bitte interessiert ob der Magus 9 oder 12 Spieler ansaugen konnte?
> Genau: Keine Sau!
> Aber daß Mythic hier ansetzt und den total überpowerten Feuerzauberer nicht anfasst OBWOHL hier extrem viele Spieler sauer sind ist das Problem!
> 
> ...



ja de yoll is immer nur am heulen, weil er ständig vergisst als dd die fm´s kurz zu fokusssieren und mit 2 bösen blicken aus den latschen zu hauen! da er ja immer mörderdamage machen will im dicksten getümmel und auch sonst im kampf immer stark beschäftigt ist, bekommt er ständig von den fern-dd´ s  aufs maul.......hhhmmmm - was sagt uns das?

learn to play, du mädchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (26. Oktober 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> learn to play, du mädchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, Geschlechtsdiskriminierende sachen will ich hier nicht lesen ja?^^ (was Männliches hirnloses als mädchen zu bezeichen tzzz ich klaub es hackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Hey, Geschlechtsdiskriminierende sachen will ich hier nicht lesen ja?^^ (was Männliches hirnloses als mädchen zu bezeichen tzzz ich klaub es hackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn man euch glauben darf, denken Männer mit ihrem *******, und ein hirnloses Männchen wäre demnach ein Mädchen. Soooo falsch liegt er garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ OP-Klassen: Rootimmunity nach Root einbauen und eine Witchelf hat einen BW down, wenn niemand dem BW hilft kann man sich einen nach dem anderen rauspflücken. Normalerweise rutscht mir sowas echt nicht aus dem Mund, aber L2P :-/


----------



## Ascían (26. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn man euch glauben darf, denken Männer mit ihrem *******, und ein hirnloses Männchen wäre demnach ein Mädchen. Soooo falsch liegt er garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lari, vielleicht hast du übersehen dass du nach einem Root einen 15 Sekunden Immune-to-Root-Buff hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok, war doch eher anti-kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich wäre dafür, die dämlichen Root-Abschüttel-Fähigkeiten rauszunehmen, was hat es für einen Sinn wenn ich die WE, die hinter meinem SW aufpoppt, in den Root stelle, wenn sie den mit einer Taste abschütteln kann? Gut, als SW ist man zwar kein richigter Squishy wie ein BW beispielsweise, aber sooo viel hält man doch nicht aus, zumal nicht immer die Zeit da ist, um in Assault-Stance zu switchen. Als BW oder Erzmagier hat man noch nichtmal sowas, deshalb sehe ich auch immer die Stoffis reihenweise umkippen, sobald es eine WE durch die Tanklinie schafft.


----------



## Ascían (26. Oktober 2008)

*doppelpost, pls delete*


----------



## Rorret (26. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Hey, Geschlechtsdiskriminierende sachen will ich hier nicht lesen ja?^^ (was Männliches hirnloses als mädchen zu bezeichen tzzz ich klaub es hackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok, ok - dann korrigiere ich das ganze in: L2P, du Heulsuse!


----------



## Ascían (26. Oktober 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> ok, ok - dann korrigiere ich das ganze in: L2P, du Heulsuse!



Du antwortest auf ein Witzchen mit Flame?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (26. Oktober 2008)

naja - frauen brauchen halt antworten.....immer! sonst gibts stress mit denen;-) heulsuse bezieht sich nicht auf die dame sondern den TE.....


----------



## Fonia (26. Oktober 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> naja - frauen brauchen halt antworten.....immer! sonst gibts stress mit denen;-) heulsuse bezieht sich nicht auf die dame sondern den TE.....



DU hast total richtig gehandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

